# Can you give me a name



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's the picture I promised, isn't she just adorable. I just can't figure out a name for her, and little insight 
born 7-4-09 so she's a boomer baby.

Ready set gooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

OMG!!! My parents had a Berner named Ben. He was spectacular. It might be fun to call her Pinky because of the little pink spot on her lip... Or maybe Petal as in a flower petal because she is a girl... Hmmmm.... How about Myrtle? She looks a little stodgy in the pic, but I'm sure she's not.... Just some thoughts


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in love!

hmmm... names... do you have a kennel name you need to use?
"Ruby" - Rockets Red Glare
"Star" - Star Spangled
"Sparks" - 
"Amber" - KennelName's Oh Beautiful
"America" -
"Ryan" - Patriot Games


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG! She is gorgeous!!! I think you already have a name! Boomer! 

Here's some other suggestions:
Patty (a play on Patriotic)
Indy (Independence)
America
Abigail (John Adams' Wife)


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh what an adorable baby. The first name that popped into my head was Indy...for Independence Day....and I`m Canadian!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

She is so cute!!!! She looks like a "Roxy" to me


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy - Betsy Ross?


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know about the date but she looks like a Bella to me.
She's beautiful!!!
Congratulations


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think she is an Anna


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a Mookie to me. Liberty, Glory, Sparkle


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Tiny ...........


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Here are my patriotic names: Star, Fire, Libby(liberty),Belle(Liberty Bell),and Betsy


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

voting for Betsy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Riot (Pat*riot*)


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG she is beautiful. Love that face!! 

I really like 'Boomer'. Another post had 'Rockets Red Glare', I like that too.
Lady Liberty......'Lady' or 'Libby'
Firecracker......'Cracker' or 'Fire'
FireWorks....... 'Boomer', 'Popper'....
Freedom Rings.....'Bell', 'Philly'


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I like Indy as well! Or Ruby to go along with kgiff's suggestion "Rocket's Red Glare" as the Registered name.

She is adorable! I hope you are going to be sharing pics of her here as she grows up!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

You could call her July or Julie. She is a cute little fluffer! Ooh, or you could call her Glory, as in Old Glory. Or Gloria.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I like Glory or Independence / Indy


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I want one!!! She is so adorable!!

I like "Ruby", because that is also July's birthstone.

There is a very cute TV show right now called "Ruby and the Rockits".


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OMG she is ADORABLE!!!!! I like the name Betsy!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She is adorable! I was thinking Ruby, but Bang is another. Big Bang! I love the names Liberty and Glory, but I adore the name Keeper.

Is juillet the french word for July?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How about Dawn, for Dawn's Early Light? Twilight, for Twilight's Last Gleaming?

...actually, I like Kim's suggestion Keeper, which can fit in with the Independence theme, she's Keeping the Light of Freedom...


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey thats Cedars birthday too, but she was born in 2008...

I like Ruby too. She looks like a Ruby. Or Gracie/Grace


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What about Glory?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Boom boom pow.... 'Fergie'

Can you tell I have a one year old kid who LOVES that song? 

Lana


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Bender said:


> Boom boom pow.... 'Fergie'
> 
> Lana


Haha  
....


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG you guys are just making my head spin with all the great names......

I like them all I think we'll have to take a poll. HHHMMMMMMM how you do that????


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

The eyes, the serious look, the jowles (sp)...........Churchill !


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I have no idea about a name as I just cant imagine a name to match that amazing face! Holy crap.....that is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen...so much so, my heart flopped. I could feel it flopping around there in my chest...oh....I am so in love!!!!! Holy cow!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, you can always call her Bernice! LOL Or Berna.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

How about Rocket? I like glory, or Ruby is nice too. 
She has the major cute factor, oh my.
Enjoy her,


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Banner, as in Star Spangled banner. She is gorgeous!


----------



## brclm3 (Mar 27, 2009)

She is very cute. I really like the name libby for liberty.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Being a lover of Fireworks...and NOW of BERNER PUPPIES! What a sweet mug!

Aerial - Any fireworks item that shoots flaming balls into the air, such as a cake or mortar.

Dahlia - A shell that produces a starfish like shape.

Flare - A cylindrical device containing a composition that burns for several minutes. Flares are generally 12 inches of longer in length, and are commonly used to light display fireworks. Flares are also used as safety devices for automotive emergencies (known as road flares).

Fuse - An item resembling a string or wire that is used to light a fireworks device.

Pistil - A ball of stars in the center of another ball of stars. Another way to describe this effect is a small peony inside a larger peony.

Punk - A punk is a bamboo stick with a brown coating that burns slowly.

Salute - A salute is an item that explodes. (my fav)

Squib - A type of fireworks slang for an electric match

Visco - Visco is a type of rugged water proof fuse that is used to light fireworks. 

Goodness that is a gorgeous pup you have!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Squib is also the name in the Harry Potter series for the non-magical children of magical parents...a little off topic there


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

What about a greek name? 

ARTEMIS

She was the Hellenic goddess of forests and hills, child birth, virginity, fertility, the hunt, and often was depicted as a huntress carrying a bow and arrows.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemis#cite_note-Hammond-1


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What about Elise? Nothing to do with the 4th.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I like "boomer" from your own discription.

Liberty or Belle or Justice

Mollie or Abby, need more pictures...so cute.


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG I am jealous !!! She is gorgeous...I like Bella, Indy...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

brclm3 said:


> She is very cute. I really like the name libby for liberty.


This is what I immediately thought of too. She's a DOLL... I LOVE Berners. I also like flare.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How about Libby Belle?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Favorite*

My favorite would be Munchkin!!

What a hoot that would be when she's full grown!!


----------

